# Wingtip loafers?



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Peal & Co "Raywood" from Brooks Brothers

What's the story behind these? Any idea when Brooks started carrying them? A Brooks original, or copying someone else?

Good idea? Bad idea? For those who are fans, what do you pair them with?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

katon said:


> Peal & Co "Raywood" from Brooks Brothers
> 
> What's the story behind these? Any idea when Brooks started carrying them? A Brooks original, or copying someone else?
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea? For those who are fans, what do you pair them with?


I have owned both the brown and black. I owned these shoes in the 1970's and these shoes were purchased from 346 madison ave from my favorite shoe salesmen. He told that these shoes do not look right with a shoe and tie. After wearing these shoes several times and I was convinced that he was absolutely right. I did wear tassels with a suit and tie.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I owned a pair of Wrights that looked like that, in the 60s. I think those Peals are beautiful, in their English way, but as Mac says, it's hard to know what they go with. Are they made by C&J?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

It's the shoe equivalent of a mullet!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> It's the shoe equivalent of a mullet!


Poetry.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I have had them for years and wear them with almost all my clothes.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Shoes for old geezers to wear with pale grey slacks and a blue blazer with regimental crest on breast pocket. Meeting every Tuesday evening in the British Legion club for a pint of bitter, a came of dominoes and a raffle.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Shoes for old geezers to wear with pale grey slacks and a blue blazer with regimental crest on breast pocket. Meeting every Tuesday evening in the British Legion club for a pint of bitter, a came of dominoes and a raffle.


Not a fan of the shoes, but a night at the club doesn't sound too bad (those old timers always have good stories).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Not a fan of the shoes, but a night at the club doesn't sound too bad (those old timers always have good stories).


I'll tell you what else, the old military pensioners at the Royal Hospital in Chelsea used to regualrly kick our arses at crown green bowls, darts, dominoes, basically everything our police teams took them on at!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I envy you the bitters, Ormonde, and the bowls. I've been getting my ass kicked at horseshoes and gin rummy by old timers at the local Legion hall for years.


----------



## john dozier (Jun 28, 2010)

I too had a pair of Wrights with boxer tops. The most comfortable shoes I have ever owned, period. I wish they were still available. I would wear a pair and to hell with what others thought. Style is what you make it. Fashion is transient and usally tacky.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> I envy you the bitters, Ormonde, and the bowls. I've been getting my ass kicked at horseshoes and gin rummy by old timers at the local Legion hall for years.


The thing is of course these old chaps have all day to practice. So when some visitors pitch up in the evening for some games the old boys can win a few quid off the youngsters, if betting is permitted of course. I know the RSM used to openly frown on it, but he secretly turned a blind eye to old soldiers fleecing young coppers at various pub and garden games. Lot of fun. great days, day that I miss actually


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The thing is of course these old chaps have all day to practice. So when some visitors pitch up in the evening for some games the old boys can win a few quid off the youngsters, if betting is permitted of course. I know the RSM used to openly frown on it, but he secretly turned a blind eye to old soldiers fleecing young coppers at various pub and garden games. Lot of fun. great days, day that I miss actually


Perhaps you can come back as an old chap one day! (better start practicing now).


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Dhaller said:


> It's the shoe equivalent of a mullet!


Let's all hear it for a great analogy! There are a number of wingtip loafers out there by most of the name shoe companies. I've never really cared for them and this tells me why! (Btw. I once saw a usually well turned out (now retired) U.S. Senator wearing a black pair with a tux. After that, no matter how great a suit, shirt and tie he sported on TV after that, I couldn't get the image out of my mind.:biggrin:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Business front.

Party back.

Classic!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Indeed, the perfect shoe design for one who is working as an 'event coordinator' or party planner!


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Penang Lawyer said:


> I have had them for years and wear them with almost all my clothes.


This must look hilarious with 15 layered shirts covered with 4 sportcoats, and 12 pair of dress pants bulging over these shoes. Reminds me of an old 'Friends' episode.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Larsd4 said:


> This must look hilarious with 15 layered shirts covered with 4 sportcoats, and 12 pair of dress pants bulging over these shoes. .


LOL. I used to love writing smartass comments like that on freshman English themes.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> Perhaps you can come back as an old chap one day! (better start practicing now).


Yep, always a possibility!


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Larsd4 said:


> This must look hilarious with 15 layered shirts covered with 4 sportcoats, and 12 pair of dress pants bulging over these shoes. Reminds me of an old 'Friends' episode.


Funniest line of the day.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

katon said:


> Any idea when Brooks started carrying them?












Not a certain answer, but here's an ad from 1958 offering them.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wore this Florsheim shoe from the late 70's into the early 90's. I had them in both black and burgundy, and most folks considered them to be quite stylish at the time. I haven't worn any type of slip on shoe since about 1993.










Cruiser


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I wore this Florsheim shoe from the late 70's into the early 90's. I had them in both black and burgundy, and most folks considered them to be quite stylish at the time. I haven't worn any type of slip on shoe since about 1993.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see shoes like this far too often at my office. As much as I dislike kiltie tassels, this manages to make it worse.

For the original pair posted, now I know what to wear with my bell bottom jeans. Although, they could use an extra few inches on the heel.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I wore this Florsheim shoe from the late 70's into the early 90's. I had them in both black and burgundy, and most folks considered them to be quite stylish at the time. I haven't worn any type of slip on shoe since about 1993.
> 
> Cruiser


I'm curious Cruiser. What happened in 1993? An epiphony? A fashion intervention? Too personal to answer? An embarrassing incident with a slip-on? Inquiring minds want to know?!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> I'm curious Cruiser. What happened in 1993? An epiphony? A fashion intervention? Too personal to answer? An embarrassing incident with a slip-on? Inquiring minds want to know?!


I just used 1993 as an approximation as I don't really remember exactly when I stopped wearing slip ons. I was in my mid-40's and just decided that I liked the feel of lace ups better. Since then the only slip ons I've worn have been the house shoes that my daughter always gave me for Christmas. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I like the Alden 551 Long Wing Tassel Slip-On, which is based on their 660 Original Tassel Moccasin. It's a great shoe for wear with an Oxford grey flannel 3/2 suit.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

These Peal @ co. shoes have been offered by Brooks for many many years. They are a copy of a John Lobb design that was in favor in the thirties, I believe. I have a brown pair by them and a nearly identical, but not as well-made, pair from Trickers which I bought in their London shop in the mid-1980s. I expect they are made by C&J. They are of very high quality and are very comfortable. I wear both with suits. Much more formal than any cordovan offering.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Cruiser, I have had two pairs if similar shoes. The first pair was made by Peel & CO and lasted over ten years. The second was made by Alden & Co. I like them and wear them.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

I still have them from the '80s in black and tan when Edward Green made "Peal" for BB.

Perhaps 15 years ago The Andover Shop carried a tan, Crockett & Jones methinks, version.

Edward Green still make a similar (different hind quarter treatment) shoe named "Wigmore". The original real Peal was located on Wigmore Street. www.skyvalet1.com/Wigmore.aspx


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry, but those shoes just look like they would be worn by someone wearing sheer, see-through ribbed socks.


----------

